# Aston Mental Hospital - Aston on trent



## badassmatt248 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, here we go again.. Me and my mrs and our friend decided last sunday to have a ride over here, we dont live to far away and was bored so thought we would go for it.

Since others have put photos on here it has now had another lot of new heras fencing put up, was awkward to get in but finally got through.

Enjoy the pix and check out the orbs!!! Freaky!!!

































































































Check out the orb!!















Got caught Short!!! lol






























Orb City!!





And Again!!





More!!!










Spirits everywhere!!





Thanks for looking and be safe!!


----------



## lost (Jul 26, 2010)

This place looks alright, I don't think I've seen photos of it before. 
By the way, 'orbs' are dust or water particles reflected in your camera's flash, nothing more.


----------



## Skin ubx (Jul 27, 2010)

Cant say Ive seen this one before. Looks pretty well chavved but a worthwhile wander all the same. 
Got to hand it to you on the orbs, Ive never managed to get so many dust reflections even when I try.


----------



## RichardH (Jul 27, 2010)

Skin ubx said:


> Got to hand it to you on the orbs, Ive never managed to get so many dust reflections even when I try.



That's because you're not psychically attuned to the dust.


----------



## badassmatt248 (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea, i thought they where dust to, done some reading up on orbs and a lot of skeptical people say dust but how come if its dust there arent more, it was very dusty.....

Anyways... glad you all like the pics, anyone know of anymore places round derbyshire??


----------



## krela (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, no more orb talk please, ta.


----------

